# Highland/Angus cross heifer



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

We have a nice Highland (sire)/Angus (dam) cross heifer, located in south central Kentucky. She was calved on 21 January 2015. Friendly.

We also have a 3/4 Highland/Angus cross bull, calved on June 22nd 2015, so he wouldn't be able to go right yet.


----------



## Jimoutside (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice looking calf, a good genetic cross.


----------



## jimbob (Apr 12, 2010)

How much are ya asking for the little bull?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

On the little bull, would like to keep him on mom at least another month (september).....asking $600.


----------

